# Pdf?



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*report*

The report is currently in pdf- webb format. There is not a printable version button - good idea though- maybe MikeD can work this out. Only suggestion is to print screen. I hope that answers the question.


----------



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

Sorry, uploading now ... there is a link in the table of contents.


----------

